# Id Juvenile Piraya?



## Slinx (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry pictures not so clear , it was taken on a very old phone !
This has silver eyes...blunt forehead and yellowish orange colouration on lower half of body.

What would your guesses be?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It could be but very hard to tell with that pic. You need to take a couple of more pics with a better camera and also try a couple of different light settings.

I see a couple of very faint signs that are leading me to lean towards piraya but definitely need a clearer pic with more light.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

At that size it's hard to ID one from another but I have to agree with Ja'eh, my first impression is P.piraya.

The coloration could be influenced by the lightning though, so some more pics would certainly be of help


----------



## Slinx (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys....im more positive it is now. I will try and get a better picture with more light, it is very small though probably only 4-5cm so i thought the ID might be difficult.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

ID's on small specimen are usually difficult, because the characteristics have not always developped completely.

In the picture above, the ventral coloration seems to extend pretty far posterior and also till above the lateral line. This can be the influence of lightning so in another pic this may show completely different.
But that, in combination with the decreasing of body spots to the posterior, made my first impression to be P.piraya.


----------

